# Aires in Spain



## Kontiki (Dec 19, 2012)

I translated the list of aires/stops/service areas in Spain from the website La P.A.C.A. if anybody is interested. I converted it to an Epub file so can have it on my tablet as a book file. Can be easily converted to any other format using Caibre.

View attachment LAPACA Camper Aires Spain - Ed.zip

There is some useful information on the website including this document 'Motorcaravanning in Spain. Current Situation and Proposals for action' http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...tudios_informes/Motorcaravanning_in_Spain.pdf


----------



## jennyp19 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just had a quick look at the document - very interesting.  Scarborough council & others in this country ought to be having a look, & seeing what they are missing.  30,000 campervans.  A lot of our councils are dinosaurs with their heads stuck up their own backsides.

Just got to get my daughter to have a look to see if she can download


----------



## Legasa (Dec 19, 2012)

For areas in spain, search in www.areasac.es or Portal y foro de usuarios de furgonetas camper 
In the first you can find the official areas and parkings.
The second is a very good page for campers, but almost all of the "furgo perfectos" (perfect camping parkings) can be used by motorhomes. Here you will find a lot of very good places. 

Here is very easy to make wildcamping. In fact we always do it. If you are well parked the chances of getting a fine are very low.

We have spend three summers in England and Scotland and there it is more dificult to find a place without the "not over nigth parking". Why there are so many signs like this? 
Any way, we didn't have any problem. We use to make two nights of "wildcamping" and another in a camping to clean the motorhome and fantastic!


----------



## Legasa (Dec 19, 2012)

We are from the north (Asturias), and here there is no problem. In the rest of Spain,reading in internet, is very strange to hear about this problems. 
In fact, this summer someone stole inside of our motorhome, but it was in Geneva, and the police didn't help us at all. In Spain that doesn't happens.
There is no reason to be specially worry.


----------



## Legasa (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, asturias and Galicia are very beautiful.
They are different from the topics of Spain.
The weather and landscape are similar to England, with higher mountains and maybe a little bit better weather. We have very beautiful beaches and very hight mountains,  very near. There is a place, where you can be at 1600 meters height and only 3kilometers from the beach.
It is Very easy to move in motorhome, and each time easier, as the local governments are discovering that we are a good business. 

If someone needs any information, please ask me


----------



## John H (Dec 20, 2012)

***** said:


> What is it like now for crime? has it increased since all of the unemployment?



Hi *****

I don't know what the official figures are but our recent experience (two months touring through Spain before settling down for the winter near Almeria) has been that Spain is just as safe as it always has been. The only worrying indications we had were in Madrid, with nervous mounted policemen on every street corner that wasn't occupied by a beggar. I have to say that the capital city looks a very sorry place at the moment but nothing much has changed anywhere else we went. On the other hand, we don't use the motorways and we don't go to the crowded tourist resorts (eg Costa del Sol) so I don't know what the situation is like there.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 20, 2012)

John H said:


> Hi *****
> 
> I don't know what the official figures are but our recent experience (two months touring through Spain before settling down for the winter near Almeria) has been that Spain is just as safe as it always has been. The only worrying indications we had were in Madrid, with nervous mounted policemen on every street corner that wasn't occupied by a beggar. I have to say that the capital city looks a very sorry place at the moment but nothing much has changed anywhere else we went. On the other hand, we don't use the motorways and we don't go to the crowded tourist resorts (eg Costa del Sol) so I don't know what the situation is like there.



I second John's post above.

We didn't go anywhere Madrid using the San Sabastian, Pamplona route.  We wildcamped for 2 months (Oct & Nov) before ariving in Cantaras (El Portus) near Cartagena. 

We used 1 campsite where drinking water was not available for tourers, it was piped into the statics on site.  They had a disposal point that was marked not for drinking on the taps. We were advised to try the local garage for water at reception.    
We used an aire at Jallance, otherwise we wild parked the whole time.  We had no hassle from anyone.  Water was freely available from Fuentes (Springs)  There were queues of locals waiting at some of them for the water.

John


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 20, 2012)

***** said:


> Hi John, I used that route all the time, much better then the N1.
> Up the N121a to Pampalona and then to Madrid via the C101 and a short cut missing out Soria to Almazan, then the N111 and the N11 to Madrid. Good overnight stops on this route are Cintruenigo, Valverde, Almazan and Medinaceli.
> If going the other way to Valencia, you can miss out Zaragosa by cutting across to La Aluminia (spelling). This also is quicker!



Hi *****

We used the service stop at Valverde but found it very dusty and noisy.  The trucks were using the area for caravans as a stop or a through route.  It was impossible at times to get at the bourne.  We used the bourne 3 times and wild parked in the mountains both sides of the A23.  

John


----------



## kenspain (Dec 20, 2012)

Not many problems down this way, The only thing i would say is watch out where you are looking when you come to some of the roads on the cost if you have your wife with you there are more young ladies on offer:lol-049::lol-049: Merry Christmas you lot:goodluck::wave:


----------



## mazolaman (Dec 20, 2012)

Just to back up what has already been said.
Thanks for the further info on Aires in Spain.
I sit in a rather nice bar in Leon.
We've traveled south along the eastern side of Spain, via some coast and inland, to Gibraltar, then along the Costa de La Lux, up through Portugal, through Galicia, etc.
No noticeable crime, although some signs of hard times.
Moved on once from Tarifa seaside carpark, but there were loads of us, and it did say no camping. Even so, the worst they will do is move you on, showing you where you can park!
There are starting to be more and more service areas in Spain, but not so many.
LPG is not too easy to find either.
A many and varied country, greatly enjoyed Costa de la Lux, Granada, and Galicia is also beautiful, but wet while we were there (there's a reason it's so green)!Will go back in Summer, when the Spanish head up there for their holidays!
So, no real problems wilding in Spain!


----------



## mazolaman (Dec 21, 2012)

***** said:


> And this from my little collection
> 
> Postos e Locais de Abastecimento GPL / Autogás - Mantido pela Comunidade Online de Utilizadores de GPL em Portugal



Cheers Graham, we've managed to use the Aires and carparks from this download, as well as just wild camping, as it is winter her, nobody is really bothered where you park it seems.

As for the LPG, Portugal has plenty, with about 350 stations selling it, compared to Spain with 46! And with it being Spain, some of their stations no longer exist, or are broken etc etc....So my advice would be, where you see it in Spain, get it! They also use an adaptor that nowhere else uses....
http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain the website I have found to be useful, right around Europe, Scandi, Baltics etc..


----------



## mazolaman (Dec 22, 2012)

***** said:


> I also have the same GLP link but have noticed it is far from accurate. Agree about filling when ever. Seasons Greetings:wave:
> 
> edit.
> I suppose, the GPL locations are only as good, or as up to date as people like us supply to the site owner!
> It is an easy to navigate site!



Yep, it's a fair point, I should try to make a contribution of information to the site.

Happy christmas to you too, from the beautiful town of Potes, in the beautiful county of Cantabria!


----------



## mazolaman (Dec 27, 2012)

***** said:


> I should as well, as I know a few that are not on the list.
> You don't half live in a very nice place:wave:



Blimey, I wish I did!
We're on a 6 month trip (maybe more) round Scandinavia and Europe, so we just happened to be in Potes at that point. It is lovely. We enjoyed some great hikes there.
Christmas in San Sebastian..again, beautiful, and fun. We had too much fun.....
Off back to Andorra for my wifes birthday in the snow.


----------

